# Kenpo Newbie



## Stooooo (Oct 26, 2006)

As my title states I am a newbie in the world of Kenpo.  But when I take something on I try an learn as much about it as possible.  My question is how you know what form of Kenpo you are learning?  

According to my schools webpage we are apart of the Parker/Trejo Lineage.  I have also noticed from the plaques on the wall that the belt guidelines are from Ed Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo.  I have not read these books yet, but I plan on it.  Is this suggested reading?  Any other books anyone would recommend?

Any links or information would be greatly appreciated.

All the best,
Stu

p.s.  Prior to beginning my kenpo experience I studied Tae Kwon Do for 4 years reaching Green w/blue stripe level.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 26, 2006)

First off, welcome to MT!

Second, Infinite Insights are a definite must for any kenpo fan.  Volumes 2-5 may be a bit over your head at first, but I would pick them up while you can (you never know when they will not be available).  

Third, Parker/Trejo Lineage, It is a good lineage to be part off.

Fourth, use the search function on MartialTalk to read some old posts on the subject of kenpo and the different "flavors".

Welcome ot the world of kenpo!


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

Stooooo said:


> As my title states I am a newbie in the world of Kenpo. But when I take something on I try an learn as much about it as possible. My question is how you know what form of Kenpo you are learning?


 
Sounds to me like you are learning Ed Parker's Kenpo, with Mr. Trejo being the senior student of Mr. Parker that taught the instructors in your lineage.  But the way to find out for sure is to ask your instructor.   Not every instructor teaches Kenpo the way they were taught Kenpo...it would be good for you to know how your instructor teaches.  Plus, asking your instructors about their training can be a fascinating conversation. 

Personally I haven't read any of the books relating to Parker Kenpo, but I've had The Journey (many Kenpo luminaries talk about their Kenpo journey in their own words) and Lee Wedlake's Kenpo Karate 101 recommended to me by several folks...although one of the posters here, MichaelEdward, has mentioned that Kenpo Karate 101 may be going out of print soon.  Talk with your instructors as well, see if they have recommendations.

And...follow the discussions here on MartialTalk.  You can learn quite a bit here.   Welcome aboard!  




According to my schools webpage we are apart of the Parker/Trejo Lineage. I have also noticed from the plaques on the wall that the belt guidelines are from Ed Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo. I have not read these books yet, but I plan on it. Is this suggested reading? Any other books anyone would recommend?

Any links or information would be greatly appreciated.

All the best,
Stu

p.s. Prior to beginning my kenpo experience I studied Tae Kwon Do for 4 years reaching Green w/blue stripe level.[/quote]


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## kosho (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 26, 2006)

www.kenponet.com has lots of info.  

Also, Mr. Billings has a great wesbite... www.kenpo-texas.com


----------



## Stooooo (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.  Luckily yesterday while at the school for one of my son's classes, I was able to pick the brains of one of the blackbelts who was assisting (before class began of course).  It has led me to a great amount of information.  I now know what association our school belongs too, etc....   

Thanks for all of your help.

All the best,
Stu


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 27, 2006)

Thats the beauty of MT!  

Which one?  And what school are you attending?


----------



## Stooooo (Oct 27, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Thats the beauty of MT!
> 
> Which one? And what school are you attending?


 
FTKA and Fist Cover Karate Academy.  My oldest son (6) and my middle son (soon to be 5), both attend school there as well.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice.  Philly area, correct?

If I remember right the school have a very nice website. 

Best of wishes in your kenpo journey.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

welcome to kenpo.

if i had one piece of advice about kenpo, it's to take all the lineage stuff with a grain of salt.

it seems like a lot of the elders in our system hurt one another's feelings about 15 years back, and they don't always get along so well.  far as i can tell, each lineage is about as good as any other.

just commit yourself to training.  kenpo is great.

and again, welcome.


----------



## Stooooo (Oct 28, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Nice. Philly area, correct?
> 
> If I remember right the school have a very nice website.
> 
> Best of wishes in your kenpo journey.


 
Thanks HK,

Yes it is the Philly area. 

All the best,
Stu


----------

